# how long should a horse "test you"



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

The first time they test me, they get whapped. Same for each subsequent "test." It doesn't take them long to decide I've passed the examination....


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> The first time they test me, they get whapped. Same for each subsequent "test." It doesn't take them long to decide I've passed the examination....


This

Any disobedience is punished. Not always with physical force, but always so that my request is obeyed.

Any dangerous disobedience is dealt with harshly.


----------



## highlonesome (Nov 3, 2011)

How long will you put up with it?About that long then.They'll test you every day,all the time,if they've gotten away with it before.Some horses will learn that fits and intimidating size and behavior gets them exactly what they want,which is for you to leave them alone.If you're leasing,and have serious plans for a horse then I'd move on quickly unless you're leasing one for the sole purpose of studying problem horses made by problem owners.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

It is a herd mentality. Horses will always test to see who is in charge. 
Your challenge is to teach your horse that you are in charge and do so with lightest possible method. Just as the alpha horse may bite or kick when they establish dominance and subsequently only flatten their ears to reaffirm they are still the boss.

At first it may be outright obvious actions, But every day, they challenge you to see if their position in the herd has changed. Down the road it may be as subtle as the horse crowding your personal space while throw hay out.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Depends on the horse, depends on the handler. 
Some horses will test you once, then gladly follow your lead. Most horses will test intermittently, just to see if you are paying attention. And some never stop testing.
If they are allowed to get away with something, they will generally push their limit more.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

FWIW: Have you ever tried to teach a horse to stand still? They will...sort of. But sooner or later they will move one foot a few inches. If not corrected, they will move two feet. If still not corrected, they will soon be walking away.

I'd look for the small things that happen before they try to blow you off by refusing. But once they flat out refuse, then this:



bubba13 said:


> The first time they test me, they get whapped. Same for each subsequent "test." It doesn't take them long to decide I've passed the examination....


But in my limited experience, the 'test' starts with a 'quiz' - head tossing when putting on a bridle, putting feet down when cleaning hooves, moving in my space while grooming, etc. By the time I put a foot in the stirrup, the horses I've been around have already evaluated me. And that goes on every time I ride.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

bsms said:


> putting feet down when cleaning hooves


My horse tries that with the right front almost every single time, and more when I pick her feet after a ride.

I win every time. I cannot force her to keep the leg up for me, but I will pick it up over, and over, and over, and over again until she gets tired of arguing.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

skittlesfirehawk said:


> i leased a horse for about 2 months When i saw her i fell in love she was a 15yr old quarter horse who was being conditioned back into work.i got on the horse she walked trotted and cantered.She was however spinning to change directions and trying to go back to the owner.i pushed thru it and keep her going her owner said she was just testing me and it would take time to get used to me.for the rest of the month the horse continued to test me refusing to go or stopping in the middle of trotting if i led her out of the arena to go into the paddock she would refuse and spin and someone would have to lead her into the round pen. after about another month of all this i tried join up and ground work the owner would just say she's getting used to me and it would take time however when the owner or other rider would get on her she would go fine. i decided to end the lease and figured me and the horse just weren't clicking. i am experienced and have been ridding for 5 years so I'm not new at this i was wondering how long you all think it takes for a horse to finish testing and get used to a new rider?


sounds she was a cutting horse before, Good luck with her


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

A horse being rude and "testing" a person does not mean that it was a cutting horse or any other discipline.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

A horse will test you as long as you let them. Once they figure out they can get away with it, they will continue to up the ante. 

I have a lot of dead to rights broke horses, but even they will try on occasion to get away with going to the gate or refusing to work with a rider that they think they can slip one by. Jana is notorious for it, I also love her for it, she presents a challenge in a safe way to beginner students. Once they get assertive, she's like, "Oh, okay, you can be boss now." 

For me, any rude or "testing" type behavior is dealt with swiftly. I have a very low tolerance for disrespectful horses. I'll ask once, if they don't respond, then they get told.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> A horse will test you as long as you let them. Once they figure out they can get away with it, they will continue to up the ante.


Yep. They may change what they are doing to test you but they will continue as long as they are allowed.

OP - have you seen the owner ride this horse? Or anyone else? What are those results? Also - are you accidentially telling the horse to spin? Leg contact?


----------



## skittlesfirehawk (Mar 5, 2011)

I've watches the owner get on the horse and all of a sudden she does exactly what the owner wants her to do same with the other person.We would be trotting and all of a sudden she will just stop and stand there and no amount of kicking or saying go will make her move forward i keep her on the rail so she would try to turn around and go the other way i kept leg pressure on to keep her to go the way i wanted.i was using a crop and making progress but then the owner decided she's old and cranky and its not fair to expect her to listen all of a sudden and told me to not use a crop also she had me using loose reins wich would work until she decide she was done or didn't want to go in the direction we were going in


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

skittlesfirehawk said:


> i was using a crop and making progress but then the owner decided she's old and cranky and its not fair to expect her to listen all of a sudden and told me to not use a crop also she had me using loose reins.........


This is a major red flag. The owner is sabotaging you, either on purpose or without realizing what he is doing.

Either way, I'd probably have a conversation with the owner about the fact that his interference is setting your progress back and that if he or she can't stay out of your riding, you'll just have to find another horse.

It's not like you are abusing the horse or anything even remotely close.


----------

